
Going underground: inside the world of the mole-catchers - mhb
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/mar/08/mole-catchers-britain
======
jessaustin
_Roger Sharrock, in 1660, advised his readers to cut up red herrings, burn
them, and place the pieces in the mouths of molehills. In a pinch, garlic or
leeks might also work. “I have not tryed these ways,” Sharrock added, “and
therefore refer the Reader to his own tryal, belief or doubt.”_

Were the moles puzzled to death? "Mrs. Mole, have you seen this? Who left this
fish here?" "Ignore that, Mr. Mole: it's just a red herring."

------
marktangotango
Cursed moles, bane of my suburban yard. Often I've fantasized building a mole
hole bot, chasing them through their tunnels. How they'd flee in terror!

------
walshemj
Some one has to post the classic jasper carrot sketch "Iv'e got this mole"

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93mgyE2ctwg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93mgyE2ctwg)

no subtitles unfortunately

